# Is this really intelligible Greek?



## Theseus (May 4, 2017)

What does this mean??!


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2017)

Yes and no Theseus. 
This is kaliarda, the greek gay sociolect, about which you can read more here. 
As with all slang in order to understand it you have to know it, and the whole point of kaliarda is that it is not intelligible to anyone outside its group of users. Nowadays of course it is not a secret sociolect, but I still cannot translate the above with certainty. In any case, based on the vocabulary in the link above, I understand that it says something along the lines of: when X speaks to another woman, do you understand or not?


----------



## Theseus (May 4, 2017)

Thanks very much, SBE! I never thought of the kaliarda. That sparks off another association. When I asked for the Greek for 'Ooh, get you!'--still unanswered--I was reminded of the rough Turkish equivalent, the ever versatile vay, which is also, apparently, the Romanian cognate for wow.
You can multiply these as much as you want (& 'be' as well), which is like saying:'Oooooooooh'. There is also the sarcastic 'Canım' which although meaning darling, may be used by whichever gender to describe whichever gender. 
So 'get you' could simply be a sarcastic 'woooooow' or 'Bowie'. Is there a Greek word to match these suggestions?


----------

